# Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016



## Andinistrator (1. Januar 2016)

*Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ich suche eine bequemen Gaming Stuhl / Bürostuhl, auf welchem auch nach ein paar Stunden sitzen nicht der Po weh tut.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass es nicht für den normal gewachsen Schlumpf ist, sondern für *Leute min. 200+cm Körpergröße nicht "geeignet", sondern besser wie dafür gemacht sein muss - kompromisslos und stabil (z.B. 150kg).*

Budget: offen
Verarbeitung: Stoff (statt Kunstleder)
Körpergröße 200cm + (Rückenlehne ca. 105cm von Po mit Kopfende)
Gewicht: 150kg (Qualität 100kg vs 150kg)

Hersteller wie AKRACING oder DXRacer (K Serie 180-200cm) geben ein bis zu 200cm an, daraus schließe ich dass man mit 185cm optimal sitzt, alles darüber hinaus ist "ich bin zufrieden, ganz ok, grenzwertig,...". Ich möchte ggf. wenn mit Nackenkissen dieses am Kopf oder am Nacken haben können, wenn ich meinen Kopf zurücklehne soll da eben auch noch einen Lehne vorhanden sein.

Ich wende mich daher an die Großen Leute unter euch, an direkte Erfahrungen. *Tipps und Ratschläge sind nett, aber überflüssig.* Ich bitte nur echte Erfahrungswerte in dem Bereich zu posten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hänschen (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ich rate dir dringend ab stundenlang am PC zu sitzen ... so habe ich mir nämlich den linken Unterschenkel zerschossen.

Ich habe Angst dass er irgendwann amputiert werden muss ... so verkrampfadert ist er 
Aber die Tiefenvene ist OK laut Ultraschall ... nur kann ich jetzt nicht mehr länger am PC spielen sonst habe ich für den Rest des Tages Schmerzen.

Ich liebäugle als letzte Möglichkeit mit einem Relaxsessel in dem man halb drinliegt ... so einer wie von Stressless nur billiger.


----------



## Andinistrator (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Danke für den sinnvollen Beitrag... ich schätze das Gehirn hat auch etwas abgekommen...

Hat jemand mit einer Körpergröße von 200+cm Erfahrung mit 
AKRacing Player
AKRacing Pro X
AKRacing Premium
(AKRacing Gaming Chair | Test & Beratung!)
oder Modelle von DXRacer bzw. Robas Lund?


----------



## Genesis-84 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Hi, habe seit einigen Monaten den AK Racing Premium V2. Bin damit hoch zufrieden.

Ich bin zwar nur so 1.98 m groß und habe auch nur magere 120 kg auf den Rippen. Von daher kann ich dir da jetzt vielleicht nicht so viel Hilfe geben. Ich finde den Stuhl schon wunderbar bequem. Hatte davor aber auch nur günstige gehabt. Wenn ich mich zurück lehne, wird der Kopf noch von der Rückenlehne gestützt. Aber ich denk mal, bei 10 cm mehr, könnte das schwer werden. 

Die Nacken stütze kann ich auch vernünftig platzieren, eben für den Nacken, aber weiter oben glaube ich wird es evtl Probleme mit dem verrutschen geben können. 

So jetzt zum Sitzen. Mit 120 kg bin ich ja auch schon bisschen breiter, dass passt aber noch Wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich zu den seitlichen Sitzpolstern nicht mehr viel Platz. Bei 150 kg kommt man da wohl recht schnell gegen bzw ist quasi eingeklemmt. Da diese doch recht fest sind, finde ich eigentlich gut für nen stabiles sitzen, könnte das auf Dauer doch sehr drücken und unangenehm sein. 

Denke, am besten wäre Probe sitzen. Wenn es in der Nähe keine Möglichkeiten gibt, man hätte ja beim online Kauf 2 Wochen Rückgabe recht. Vielleicht gehst du einfach den Weg. 

Und zur Gesundheit, sitze auch mal Stunden da vor. Aber ich denke wenn man sich zum Ausgleich bewegt, sollte es kein Problem sein. 

Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die gehen vom Bett an den Rechner und dann wieder zurück. Das geht natürlich auf die Gesundheit. 

Vielleicht hilft dir meine Antwort ja.


----------



## Andinistrator (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Das ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich. 150kg ist nur eine Angabe zur Qualität, ich selbst wiege unter 100kg möchte aber in einer Preisklasse von z.B. 300/400€ darauf achten. Statt PU Leder hätte ich gern Stoff, auch wenn es schwieriger zu reinigen ist.


----------



## Andinistrator (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Mich würde insbesondere die Länge der Rückenlehne interessieren, gerade sitzend sollte diese min. 105cm von Po bis Kopfende sein, d.h. sodass ich mich anlehnen kann. AK Racing Premium V2 hat nur 90-99cm, d.h. für mich klingt das nach "zufrieden", aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## Genesis-84 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

So ich bin es nochmal. 
Was soll ich dir sagen, ja es sehr zu Frieden stellend und nicht perfekt. 

Aber du solltest dir auch klar machen, dass wir mit der Größe halt nicht der Durchschnitt sind. Somit wird es verdammt schwer bei Massenwaren etwas perfektes zu finden.

Man merkt es ja im Alltag beim Schuhkauf oder Autokauf, dass die Auswahl nicht so riesig ist bzw. Es nicht das perfekte Ergebnis ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du wenn du etwas perfektes haben willst, sehr sehr lange suchen musst oder dir was anfertigen lassen musst, und dafür dann viel Geld ausgeben musst. 

Habe auch nen bekannten, der ist um die 2.10 m groß und Geld ist für ihn Nebensache. Der ist zum Arzt und hat sich ausrechnen lassen, wieviel größer er als der Schnitt ist.  Damit ist er zum Architekten und hat sich dann entsprechend ein Haus inklusive Einrichtung bauen lassen. 
Da komm selbst ich mir bisschen klein vor [emoji23] 
Er hat auch nen perfekten gaming Stuhl, von der Art wie der ak Racing. Aber das wäre mir keine 5 Scheine werd.


----------



## Andinistrator (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Das ist der Punkt, der Stuhl sollte perfekt sein und preislich im Verhältnis liegen, d.h. wenn ich Rückenlehne nun mal 10% höher sein soll darf der Stuhl nicht 100% oder mehr kosten. Sich auszurechnen zu lassen um wie viel größer man ist als der Durchschnittsmann sollte man selbst bewältigen können, der Mann ist im Schnitt in DE 180,2cm groß. Klar also, dass der Massenmarkt darauf ausgerichtet ist. 

Mich würde es nerven, wenn die Rückenlehne zu kurz ist, daher möchte ich weitersuchen. Danke für deine Info!


----------



## zzoui (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Hab auch schon echt viele Stühle probiert, bin 1.98.
Wäre auch froh wenn ich hier einen guten finden könnte.


----------



## Genesis-84 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Habe nochmal geschaut, wenn ich mich zurück lehne, habe ich so 3 Finger breit Platz von der Oberkante der Rückenlehne zum Scheitel


----------



## Andinistrator (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Wie hoch ist die Rückenlehne?
Jeder hat eine andere Oberkörperlänge (wenn man gerade sitzt), daher ist die Rückenlehnenlänge von der Sitzfläche mit zur Spitze interessanter. Wenn du also einen Maßstab hinhalten könntest, ohne ins Polster zu drücken, wie hoch wäre diese?


----------



## Genesis-84 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ja, da hast du Recht. Wobei ich glaube wirklich zu den zähle, die längere Beine haben. 

Also auf Sitz Seite gemessen von Sitzpolster an der lehne hoch bis vordere Oberkante , sind es 85.8 mit Zollstock.

Mir persönlich reicht dass. Für mich war Ausschlaggebend, dass ich ohne Probleme eine längere Gasdruckfeder bekommen kann, wegen der Sitzhöhe. 

Wie gesagt, ich würde einfach testen und wenn es nicht passt, von dem 14 Tage Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andinistrator (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Das mit dem Rückgaberecht sei angeblich so eine Sache, wenn man das Teil einmal aufgebaut hatte... 85cm Rückenlehne sind definitiv zu wenig, aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Genesis-84 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ich glaub, da wird es aber schwer was zu finden im gaming Bereich. 
Da hättest du wohl bei nem normalen Bürostuhl bessere Chancen


----------



## derTino (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ich habe mit meinen fast 2m auch immer wieder Probleme vernünftiges Inventar und Schuhe zu finden. Daher verstehe ich dich durchaus.

Was noch zu klären wäre, ist die Frage, ob du ein Sitzriese oder Sitzzwerg bist.  Daran kann man auch nochmals gewaltige Unterschiede festmachen.  Ein 1,85m Sitzriese würde sich möglicherweise im gleichen Stuhl unwohler fühlen als ein 2m Sitzzwerg. 
Zu beachten wäre auch noch die Höhe des Sitzmöbels sowie die des Tisches. Die Norm mit 740mm (+/- 20mm) ist auch alles andere als komfortabel.

Mal an einen Büromöbelausstatter gedacht? Die haben oftmals auch Ausstellungen, in denen du probesitzen kannst.

LG


----------



## Andinistrator (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Natürlich, dass war mein erster Gedanke. Die bekannten haben nicht wirklich etwas im Angebot zum Testen, daher der Thread hier. Mit 105cm Rückenhöhe bin ich wohl eher ein Sitzriese, zumal das sekundäre wäre, die Sitzfläche lasst sich oft im Standard verstellen, sodass die Beine rechtwinklig sind.


----------



## chill0r (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Bin 1,92 und habe einen Vertagear SL5000 gerade zurückgeschickt.
Habe mehrfach gelesen das der Markus von IKEA gut sein soll, aber ob der für große Menschen geeignet ist weiß ich nicht.
Habe bei IKEA den Volmar entdeckt VOLMAR Drehstuhl m Nackenstütze+Arml. - IKEA
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Habe ich nicht, aber allein das er nur bis 110kg geht spricht schon gegen die Qualität, eine Angabe der Rücklehne ist nicht mal vorhanden.

Für 100-200€ gibt es Stühle auf meiner Schulterhöhe, aber wenn ich den Kopf mal nach hinten fallen lassen, möchte ich auch dort oben eine Lehne genießen dürfen, eben wie die vielen Hobbits unter uns. Und Kpmpromisse gehe ich ab 300€ nicht mehr ein, da sollte es schon passen.


----------



## chill0r (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Schonmal nach Maxnomic geguckt?


----------



## Andinistrator (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Danke für den Tipp, die Rücklehne ist aber auch hier nur durchschittlich, d.h. auch andere Hersteller wie DXRacer oder Akracing geben 90-99cm Rückenlehne an.


----------



## Andinistrator (9. April 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten? Laut dieser Seite Vertagear P-Line / Plus - Mehr Komfort & mehr Platz? sei ein Vertagear P Line bis 210cm, der alte Tjorven ist wohl nach seine CS Karriere ins Stuhlgeschäft gewechselt. Mit den techn. Werten kann das aber nicht passen: Höhe Rückenlehne: ca. 81,5 cm


----------



## Wolfgang76 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich bin genau 183 cm groß und fühle mich auf dem DX Racer1 sehr wohl. Auffallend bei dem Gaming Stuhl ist, dass dieser auf diversen Verbraucherplattformen wie ᐅ Gaming Stuhl Test 2016 | Testsieger im Vergleich | Freakstesten Testsieger geworden ist. Da ich schon viele Gamer Stühle ausprobiert habe, kann ich die Top Platzierung vollkommen nachvollziehen.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Haggebudde (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ich denke du solltest dir einen Stuhl von AKRacing holen. Die haben auch einige Modelle für besonders große Menschen im Angebot. Kannst ja einfach mal die technischen Daten durchgehen.
Ich selber habe mir erst vor kurzem zu Weihnachten einen Gaming Sessel für die Playstation hier geholt und merke auch, dass man schon mit 1,90 cm Probleme hat, das richtige Gefährt zum chillen zu finden


----------



## jazzmatazz1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Moin,
ich möchte den Thread gerne mal wieder aufgreifen, da ich mich sehr schwer tue den richtigen Stuhl zu finden.
Ich bin 198cm und bringe ca.88kg auf die Waage. Ich finde die Sitzfläche sehr entscheidend und denke, dass 50cm fasst ein zu ewig ist, um die Oberschenkel richtig zu untestützen.
Der letze Beitrag hier war Ende 20016 ... gibt es jetzt eine gute Empfehlung für 2m Leute?
Den einzigen den ich bisher gefunden habe ist der BOSS von DXRACER (DXRacer Office Chair, OH/BF120/NC, B-Serie, schwarz-braun),
Hier scheint  eine Sitzfläche von bis zu 54cm möglich, haut mit 540€ aber auch kräftig rein.

Was sagt ihr?
Danke jazz


----------



## lunaticx (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*



jazzmatazz1 schrieb:


> Hier scheint  eine Sitzfläche von bis zu 54cm möglich, haut mit 540€ aber auch kräftig rein.



Geh in ein Fachgeschäft und lass dich beraten 
Wer weiss schon was du sonst noch für bestimmte Anforderungen brauchst (schiefe Wirbelsäule etc)

Zudem 540€ sind nicht viel für einen Stuhl. Du sitzt auf dem Ding täglich ... wahrscheinlich mehrere Stunden ...
Was willste denn sonst ausgeben ? 100 € ? Dann kannste dir jedes Jahr nen neuen kaufen !


----------



## jazzmatazz1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Ne, 540€ ist OK, tut aber trotzdem weh 
Wollte nur mal hören, ob es für große Spielkinder schon etwas angepasstes im Gaming-Segment gibt.
Danke ...


----------



## Martina79 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl für grosse Menschen 2016 / Gaming Stuhl 200cm 2016 / Gaming Stuhl für Große 2016*

Hallo Jazz, ich kann dir diesen Stuhl  empfehlen, den wir uns vor Kurzem zugelegt haben. Mein Mann (1,93m) und ich haben beide genug Platz und der Sitz ist auch bequem. Der Sitz ist 55 cm breit und 50 cm tief, also ziemlich an der Grenze.  Vorn ist er aber gut ausgepolstert. Ich weiß nicht, ob er gut zum Gaming geeignet ist, bei uns steht er im Arbeitszimmer.


----------

